
Calvin & Hobbes on the economy and businesses - noodle
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3114/3141139302_45d5b3b0a6_o.jpg
======
villageidiot
Repost:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=411049>

But still brilliant.

~~~
noodle
ah, dang, i knew i saw it somewhere but i couldn't find it after a quick look.
my bad

